# Cigar band collection - getting crafty



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been saving the bands of new cigars that I smoke. I assume a ton of people do as well. Any cool ways to display them? You can point me to a thread if this has been beaten to death. Just can't do much searching on the phone...

Thinking something in a picture frame. If I had a bar I would clear I would spread them out over the entire thing and clear coat it to seal it. **cough** @HIM

Show me what you've done!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe a coffee or end table depending on how many you have?


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Not many at all. I'm thinking a few years into the future. I have a bar at the house but it has a granite top s not much I can do with that


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

ColdSmoker said:


> I've been saving the bands of new cigars that I smoke. I assume a ton of people do as well. Any cool ways to display them? You can point me to a thread if this has been beaten to death. Just can't do much searching on the phone...
> 
> Thinking something in a picture frame. If I had a bar I would clear I would spread them out over the entire thing and clear coat it to seal it. **cough** @HIM


I was going to suggest something similar to your bar idea. In college we covered a coffee table in beer bottle labels and put a few coats of modge podge on it. It turned out pretty well. You could probably do the same thing to a glass/ceramic ashtray if you used the right coating.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

You could do something like this http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/320863-my-custom-cigar-band-ashtray.html


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

pippin925 said:


> You could do something like this http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/320863-my-custom-cigar-band-ashtray.html


Was just about to post this. The shadow box looks awesome, IMO.


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

Very cool pippin!


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

pippin925 said:


> You could do something like this http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/320863-my-custom-cigar-band-ashtray.html


Now that is awesome. I don't have tools or ability to pull that off but what an awesome ashtray!


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

im collecting too, im going to paste them to a board and frame it


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

While I love the idea, if I did that to the bar theyd kill me haha. What would be really badass is if you decorated an end table humidor with them. Of course youd need an end table humidor :mrgreen: I guess you could just do it to a regular end or coffee table too.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

ColdSmoker said:


> Now that is awesome. I don't have tools or ability to pull that off but what an awesome ashtray!


I never tried to actually do this, but the poster who did this project made it sound somewhat easy. He used craft glue to attached the bands to the underside of a clear ashtray and then once compete applied a urethane coating to protect the paper wrappers. The final product looks awesome for sure.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

What is being spoke of in the non burn surface is decoupage, something you can get supplies and help doing at your hobby store. 
Now doing this on a burn surface or heavy wear will not work with urethane. What does work is clear epoxy like Sika sikadur 51.
So many construction grade epoxy liquid blends available from my professional experience its crazy. Try a waterproofing store like Allied Building products or White Caps. I even believe Home Depot might be carrying the two part liquid known as Sika crack fix 1 for about $17 - 20.
You can float the bands into a slow set epoxy or fiberglass resin and then cover with the Sika for a cool 3d effect on just about any surface prepped to recieve it.


----------



## Juden (Jan 2, 2013)

I stuck a few of mine to the top of a desktop humidor I had lying around. I sanded it, stuck the bands down with a permanent glue stick, then applied a product called Mod Podge over the top of them. Turned out pretty good IMO. Eventually I plan on doing the rest of the humidor.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Juden said:


> View attachment 44079
> 
> 
> I stuck a few of mine to the top of a desktop humidor I had lying around. I sanded it, stuck the bands down with a permanent glue stick, then applied a product called Mod Podge over the top of them. Turned out pretty good IMO. Eventually I plan on doing the rest of the humidor.


Oh man that looks great! I'm totally going to try this with my cheapie desktop...


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

That really does look awesome. Nice work!


----------



## Juden (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! It really is pretty easy to do!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Just use your imagination. There are some pretty amazing projects that people have come up with on here. Try going to a Craft store and just look around and see if anything inspires you.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is how I do it...








You can get them for $3.75 (4 x 4 x 8) at: The Box Depot: Clear Styrene Plastic Boxes

They are great on shelves, etc.


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

One thing I am doing is taking a piece of card stock (11x17 or a bit larger) and glue-sticking them onto it. It is coming together as a nice collage. Then I'm going to get a fitted frame and put it in my man-room (where I have my cigars, James Bond posters, etc.).


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

pippin925 said:


> You could do something like this http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/320863-my-custom-cigar-band-ashtray.html


*Cool! :tu


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Juden said:


> View attachment 44079
> 
> 
> I stuck a few of mine to the top of a desktop humidor I had lying around. I sanded it, stuck the bands down with a permanent glue stick, then applied a product called Mod Podge over the top of them. Turned out pretty good IMO. Eventually I plan on doing the rest of the humidor.


*REAL Cool! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been pasting them on the walls (white paneling) of my man cave for a couple of years now. I almost have one side of the room covered. No Doubles!


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

Lots of good ideas


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

I have been saving Gurkha bands for a while Their art work IMHO is top of the line. 
During a shopping spree a few months ago I picked up an old beat up humidor at GoodWill. It had a great seal but needed a load of work on the exterior. The top was a complete junk yard. Took a sheet of heavy paper the size of the lid and put a little stick glue on the bands to hold them in place. Arranging them was a trial and took a few days to get them all in place. My bride had a bottle of this stuff called Mod Podge in her craft room. I used it to glue the sheet to the top of the humi and then laid on 7 coats of this stuff with a 1" brush over the bands.
Total investment in the Humidor $15
Total investment in the bands is classified and *TOP SECRET*


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

This is really nice. You did a great job arranging the bands to form a straight frame to make the visual effect of those in the center really stand out. This is a true work of art! Nicely done Brother. PS: The Fields picture and quote are priceless!



Coasty said:


> View attachment 44132
> 
> I have been saving Gurkha bands for a while Their art work IMHO is top of the line.
> During a shopping spree a few months ago I picked up an old beat up humidor at GoodWill. It had a great seal but needed a load of work on the exterior. The top was a complete junk yard. Took a sheet of heavy paper the size of the lid and put a little stick glue on the bands to hold them in place. Arranging them was a trial and took a few days to get them all in place. My bride had a bottle of this stuff called Mod Podge in her craft room. I used it to glue the sheet to the top of the humi and then laid on 7 coats of this stuff with a 1" brush over the bands.
> ...


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I wanna see pictures of this wall of cigar bands!!


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you Brother. I need to get a camera to get the pics on the computer. I am still shooting B&W film and have my own darkroom. I'll get the camera soon and post a few pics. I really need to take the step to better paricipate in this BOTL forum. There is no way I can get the whole collection in one picture. And the collection keeps growing every week. It's fun!



HIM said:


> I wanna see pictures of this wall of cigar bands!!


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Iv got an old cedar box that I've been putting bands on for a few the past couple of month that seem to be running out of space on. lol it just ever exsprience that I have enjoyed over time so there a few missing lol I think 50 not counting doubles lol so good times lol


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Here is how I do it...
> View attachment 44103
> 
> 
> ...


This is such a simple idea that looks really great!

I have all my bands that I've saved stuck in pages of my college calculus book (I knew that book had to be good for something) to flatten them out. I'm planning on doing a coffee table or someday (when I have a house) a bar top.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is a side table that I completed last year:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/316568-cigar-band-table-image-heavy.html


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

A144 said:


> This is such a simple idea that looks really great!
> 
> I have all my bands that I've saved stuck in pages of my college calculus book (I knew that book had to be good for something) to flatten them out. I'm planning on doing a coffee table or someday (when I have a house) a bar top.


THanks! I really like them. You can also 'spread' them around the house as nice 'knick knacks' that are a form or artwork. Your wife may even think they look nice on a shelf. Now wouldn't that be something....:smile:


----------

